# Walnut topper started.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had the whole afternoon in the shop today. Started a walnut topper. Thinking he will be Templar Knight.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice features developing.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Great start, Randy. Looking good.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

He's looking good so far.

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Very good, you seem to make it so effortless! N.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looking good !!!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Whiteroselad said:


> Very good, you seem to make it so effortless! N.


It is easier than it was 30 years ago. But you can do it too. It is not as hard as you may think. It is just a matter of carving. The more you do the more you learn the more you can do.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good, nice to have some time all to oneself.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like the start of another great piece. Walnut should make for a beautiful finished piece!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Had some time today. Did a little detail work around the eyes I dampen the wood with a spray bottle and quickly rapped it i a paper towel. This make the detail stand out more and these old eye can get a better idea if what to do next.









Noted it looks like an issue with the left eye. While there is still work to be done on the eyes it is the lighting that makes it look like a chip out on the inside of the lower lid area.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Power carving?


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

"It is easier than it was 30 years ago. But you can do it too. It is not as hard as you may think. It is just a matter of carving. The more you do the more you learn the more you can do"

I have made it my New Years resolution to give carving a go! Like I have said I just think it is beyond my capabilities, it may be, but, I will find out this year! Thanks alot mate. N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Power carving?


No, all Palm tools and carving knives. The cord you see is a fan.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Did a little more today Cleaned up the eyes and worked on the hair. should have most of the afternoon to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That will make a nice pole topper ,keep postong it's progress, ps. nice chisel and knife storage.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gloops said:


> That will make a nice pole topper ,keep postong it's progress, ps. nice chisel and knife storage.


Thanks Gloops. This tool catty has work out very well.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Great to see something different

have you been reading the Da Vinci code

The knights Templars have a interesting history

nice job


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CV3 said:


> Gloops said:
> 
> 
> > That will make a nice pole topper ,keep postong it's progress, ps. nice chisel and knife storage.
> ...


That tool caddy is nice, I'm going to have to make one of those!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Great to see something different
> 
> have you been reading the Da Vinci code
> 
> ...


Welcome home cobalt.I have not read the book but I am a bit of a history nut know a bit about the Templar's. There is a theory they came to north american with treasure after the Pope order their demise.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

great to be back but miss the warm weather and sunshine

Your right about the knights they did have a checked past as do the cathlic church but it was a different time but it appears that religion has a lot to answer for both then and now.

you would think in todays day and age people would learn from the past but religion and politics are still the most troublesome things there are.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

cobalt said:


> great to be back but miss the warm weather and sunshine
> 
> Your right about the knights they did have a checked past as do the cathlic church but it was a different time but it appears that religion has a lot to answer for both then and now.
> 
> you would think in todays day and age people would learn from the past but religion and politics are still the most troublesome things there are.


Nearly every war in the world is caused by religion, politics and of course that other excuse, territory. N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Will clean it up and put finishing touches on it tomorrow I hope.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its looking good


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

It's looking good.

I like the caddy too. I have something similar bolted to the wall behind my daughter's lathe for those tools.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I like it!! :thumbsu: :thumbsu:


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks great CV3. It looks like it has been "aged" somehow. N.


----------

